# How i catch squirrels



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

You know squirrels are territorial and you remove one and another will take its place. Best way is to remove their food source and they will move on.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

The only way to remove the food source is to cut down all of my trees, lol. They come in to eat the acorns and pecans, and dig up the plants trying to bury them.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I do not like squirrels, but it is their habitat. They are only seeking food.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

47_47 said:


> I do not like squirrels, but it is their habitat. *They are only seeking food.*


Ayuh,.... 'n I feed 'em,..... Decon rat pellets,.....


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

47_47 said:


> I do not like squirrels, but it is their habitat. They are only seeking food.


I know they're only seeking food, but they are rodents. There are more inhumane ways of dealing with them. I have a pellet gun that will take them down easily. I choose catch and release.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... 'n I feed 'em,..... Decon rat pellets,.....


My fear with something like that is that they eat it, then go die in a spot where you can't get to them, and you have to deal with the smell.


----------



## liljohnny (Jun 17, 2013)

47 47 is right..."nature abhors a vacuum" applies to this....you remove squirrels, the neighbourhood just breeds more to take the place of the removed ones. You'll be catching and releasing till they put you in the ground, you will never rid yourself of them.....7th one caught, several billion more to go lol!


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

liljohnny said:


> 47 47 is right..."nature abhors a vacuum" applies to this....you remove squirrels, the neighbourhood just breeds more to take the place of the removed ones. You'll be catching and releasing till they put you in the ground, you will never rid yourself of them.....7th one caught, several billion more to go lol!


I've caught 2 more since I started this thread, lol!


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

...pause....wait for Home Depot ad to finish resizing my screen....okay, now I'm ready.

I have a huge oak tree in my back yard, so I definitely have squirrels running around. I don't mind them and sometimes toss out nuts, corn, or crackers on my back porch for them. A few years ago one squirrel figured out what I was doing and started waiting near my porch. Within a couple of weeks, he would stand at my back door and wait for me. Didn't even run off when I came out, he stood there and waited for me to toss him some food. We also have a number of albino squirrels out here.

I had a havaheart trap when I was a kid and one time I caught a flying squirrel. Brought it inside to put it into a large cage to keep it for a few days, but in the process of transferring it, it escaped. Talk about an animal that's hard to catch!! My parents weren't too happy about the new "pet" that lived with us a for a few days. :no:


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

10 days now, and not a single squirrel. I know more will come eventually.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

The buggers are coming around eating the buds off my blueberry bushes. Pretty soon they'll be eating the berries themselves, and then my cherry tomatos. It's the annual battle that I lose every time. I am starting to like Bondo's solution.... Maybe I can get a respite to get my crop in before the next batch of squirrels move in.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

r0ckstarr said:


> Bondo said:
> 
> 
> > Ayuh,.... 'n I feed 'em,..... Decon rat pellets,.....
> ...


Ayuh,.... They're small with little body weight,....

In my experience, they dry out, 'n mummify, rather than rot, 'n stink,....


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Not what I was expecting. 

Go to YouTube and type in "Squirrel launcher" or "Squirrel Catapult".

Since you're not going to get rid of them anyway....


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

liljohnny said:


> 47 47 is right..."nature abhors a vacuum" applies to this....you remove squirrels, the neighbourhood just breeds more to take the place of the removed ones. You'll be catching and releasing till they put you in the ground, you will never rid yourself of them.....7th one caught, several billion more to go lol!


right.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... They're small with little body weight,....
> 
> In my experience, they dry out, 'n mummify, rather than rot, 'n stink,....


What?? You cant dry out before you die, rot, decompose, stink/smell, THEN you dry out after all the maggots are done sucking up all the corpse's juices. Yukk!!! Ppppppp-UUUUUU.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

Actually it's the poison that dehydrates the rodents from the inside out so when it dies, there's no moisture in the carcass to stink.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

taylorjm said:


> Actually it's the poison that dehydrates the rodents from the inside out so when it dies, there's no moisture in the carcass to stink.


Oh, actually? So now, the poison (warfarin or dicoumarol) "preserves" the carcass as it dries it out? And that also prevents bacteria inside the body from :eating away" the body by decompositiion?? I assume then, by your explanation, that even flies laying eggs will also not be attracted to the body because it is too "dry". 

Hmmmmm, wonder how all thos animals like raccoons, possums, rats, squirrels (some which may end up accidentally eating the poison only to die) never stink because their bodies are "preserved" because the poison dries them out. 

Dcon is not a dessicant- it is a blood thinner, which eventually pools the blood internally. The animal "bleeds" internally. In the process, many poisoned animals also seek water from the intense thirst, ading even more moisture to the eventualy rotting carcass. Thats a lot of biomass to "dry out". Boric acid is a dessicant (usually effective on insects, not mammals).


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

noquacks said:


> Oh, actually? So now, the poison (warfarin or dicoumarol) "preserves" the carcass as it dries it out? And that also prevents bacteria inside the body from :eating away" the body by decompositiion?? I assume then, by your explanation, that even flies laying eggs will also not be attracted to the body because it is too "dry".
> 
> Hmmmmm, wonder how all thos animals like raccoons, possums, rats, squirrels (some which may end up accidentally eating the poison only to die) never stink because their bodies are "preserved" because the poison dries them out.
> 
> Dcon is not a dessicant- it is a blood thinner, which eventually pools the blood internally. The animal "bleeds" internally. In the process, many poisoned animals also seek water from the intense thirst, ading even more moisture to the eventualy rotting carcass. Thats a lot of biomass to "dry out". Boric acid is a dessicant (usually effective on insects, not mammals).


Ayuh,.... You seem to have All the answers, but my personal experiences say yer Wrong,...


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

> 1) MYTH: Rodents will go outside to die after consuming rodenticides (rat poison).
> 
> FACT: No known rodenticide will cause rats or mice to leave a structure after consuming it. Anti-coagulants such as the bromadiolone found in Contrac Blox will generally cause death within four to ten days of consumption, but there is no guarantee as to where the rodents will die. Because of this delayed effect, rodents will often die in their nests or burrows, or other unknown locations that may be hidden in a property.
> 
> ...


http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/myths-about-rodents-a-400.html


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... You seem to have All the answers, but my personal experiences say yer Wrong,...


respectfully, Bond, to a fellow member who has many times come to my help on my personal project problems, just saying "ayuh", and slinging sarcastic comments like "you have all the answers" does not contribute much to this thread. Also, saying stuf like "youre wrong", without any objective evidence of my being "wrong" rings so hollow. Cmon, Bond. At least you can google this stuff to come up with a better reply to my positon on why animals dont just "dry up". But even a google search wont support your position.

I came to my conclusions from my background in Bio, and Chem and experience with animals since I was a kid when Nixon was Pres. Do I have all the answers? no one does. Never claimed to have either.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

noquacks said:


> respectfully, Bond, to a fellow member who has many times come to my help on my personal project problems, just saying "ayuh", and slinging sarcastic comments like "you have all the answers" does not contribute much to this thread. Also, saying stuf like "youre wrong", without any objective evidence of my being "wrong" rings so hollow. Cmon, Bond. At least you can google this stuff to come up with a better reply to my positon on why animals dont just "dry up". But even a google search wont support your position.
> 
> I came to my conclusions from my background in Bio, and Chem and experience with animals since I was a kid when Nixon was Pres. Do I have all the answers? no one does. Never claimed to have either.


Ayuh,... Like I've already said,... _*In My Experience,....*_ they mummify, 'n don't stink,....

I didn't know I need links 'n documentation to prove "_*In My Experience,...."*_


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

After the tree rats trip the trap, I put trap and rat, into a large black garbage bag. I fold the excess plastic over and put the horn of a CO2 extinguisher into the bag. Gently, I depress the handle. The squirrel dies, and is put in the trash can. 

I used to use the air rifle, until I hit the tail, the sabot broke the tail. Neighbor asked us about the broken tailed squirrel. That is when we started to trap them.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

*my nemesis*

From last year... One less cherry tomato for the humans.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Those little rodents strip my fruit trees---and got my corn---

Getting the population down seems impossible---there are just to many of them----we have black squirrels a block away but the fox squirrels keep them out of this patch of woods---


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

My husband catches them in our yard with a live trap, he then brings them to a near by small lake, he always says he's relocating them to a beach front property. We've also caught a few opossums, vicious things! He uses peanut butter on bread, they go nuts...pun intended.

Mary Jane Baker, Silk painter and general handy-woman


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

fireguy said:


> After the tree rats trip the trap, I put trap and rat, into a large black garbage bag. I fold the excess plastic over and put the horn of a CO2 extinguisher into the bag. Gently, I depress the handle. The squirrel dies, and is put in the trash can. I used to use the air rifle, until I hit the tail, the sabot broke the tail. Neighbor asked us about the broken tailed squirrel. That is when we started to trap them.


Make sure the humanity society doesn't find out....they frown upon this sort of thing. My husband watches knife reviews on YouTube, a dude was having issues with squirrels getting into his attic so he was killing them. Someone saw the video and he ended up with cops at his door step.

Mary Jane Baker, Silk painter and general handy-woman


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

In Illinois any trapped animal is to be killed--here releasing them is a crime--


----------



## Jonathon C. (Mar 11, 2014)

Catching will not help. Squirrels just seek for food. What do they eat in your garden? You should get rid of this source of food, Otherwise they will come again and again.


----------

